# Relocating to Mallorca



## debbiie (Jan 10, 2014)

Dear all,

I'm in need of desperate advice.
My husband and I with our daughter 3 years old just moved from the UK to Alicante (housing here is relatively cheap). i just got a job offer in palma de mallorca to start on the on the 20th of Jan and we are finding that houses in mallorca are very very expensive.

Questions.
where in mallorca can I live (not more than one hour 20 mins drive that is cheaper but safe). 
where can i find good schools.
which areas are not city living and overpopulated but within 1 hr 20 mins commute to palma.

is it possibe to live in Alicante and work in palma.

Many Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

debbiie said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I'm in need of desperate advice.
> My husband and I with our daughter 3 years old just moved from the UK to Alicante (housing here is relatively cheap). i just got a job offer in palma de mallorca to start on the on the 20th of Jan and we are finding that houses in mallorca are very very expensive.
> ...


:welcome:

well done getting a job offer!

you do realise that Mallorca is an island nearly 400km from Alicante (assuming you mean the city of Alicante) 

if you were to stay in Alicante, the only way I can see would be if you spent the working week on Mallorca returning to Alicante on your days off

I dare say it's _possible _to commute daily - but even with cheap flights - (I've seen 20€ but they wouldn't be available all the time) that still works out expensive if you're doing it every day - add in travel to & from the airport - doesn't sound too clever

If it's a good contracted job & you have no real reason to stay in Alicante, I'd bite the bullet & move there


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

Virtually anywhere on the island is within 1hr 20mins of Palma if using own car.


----------



## mary grace (Dec 30, 2013)

I live here in puerto de andratx an half hour drive to palma. Here is not populated a very peaceful place. As far as i know renting here is about 500 to 600. Depends on what type of house you wanted. About your precious baby, theres a good school for her. Accessible place . 

Hope it would help debbiie,

Grace from puerto de andratx


----------



## codex70 (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi Grace. Do you have any more information about the primary schools in Puerto de Andratx? We are visiting the island at the end of the month and would love to view the school in Puerto de Andratx. If you have any contact details for them I would very much appreciate it.


----------



## mary grace (Dec 30, 2013)

You can contact then to these numbers 971 671 657 or email at [email protected] or visit their site at

Andratx.cat/portal/contenedor1.jsp?seccion=s_floc_d4_v1.jsp&contenido=31&tipo=1&nivel=1400&layout=contenedor1.jsp&codResi=1&codMenu=115&codMenuPN=4&codMenuSN=86&language=en


----------



## mary grace (Dec 30, 2013)

Codex 70 sorry if i wont able to complete their url cause im new here and not yet allowed to send url... anyway jkindly add ht tp: // ww w.


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't think you would get a house in port andratx for that kind of money,maybe a small apt, or a town house in andratx village.you really need to be here to find out a good place to live .dont forget a place with winter sun is most important .the humidity is currently 80-90% here even though it's 16 degrees it feels much colder .a older property with no sun and little insulation can be miserable!


----------



## keith277 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Debbie,
Have to agree with jonmlb...from my experience the south east side of the island is quite expensive, we looked at Calvia area as we have relatives there but what we wanted was way out of our price range etc..we ended up over in Algaida which is not touristy and you get a lot more for your money, but the best bet is to do what a lot of people do and that is to come over for a weekend or so, hire a car and then drive around and see what you think, work a time frame for traveling from your potential place of employment and then get on a few web sites and se what is on offer...but also drive around some of the town areas as a lot of properties just have a "se vende" sign on the wall or gate etc with a telephone number..you may find a bargain ..we certainly did..but as was mentioned earlier nowhere is that far on the island, there is a pretty good road system in place so you can afford to go further afield if you prefer the comfort of having a larger ex-pat community near you. 
Good Luck and I hope that helps
Keith


----------



## debbiie (Jan 10, 2014)

keith277 said:


> Hi Debbie,
> Have to agree with jonmlb...from my experience the south east side of the island is quite expensive, we looked at Calvia area as we have relatives there but what we wanted was way out of our price range etc..we ended up over in Algaida which is not touristy and you get a lot more for your money, but the best bet is to do what a lot of people do and that is to come over for a weekend or so, hire a car and then drive around and see what you think, work a time frame for traveling from your potential place of employment and then get on a few web sites and se what is on offer...but also drive around some of the town areas as a lot of properties just have a "se vende" sign on the wall or gate etc with a telephone number..you may find a bargain ..we certainly did..but as was mentioned earlier nowhere is that far on the island, there is a pretty good road system in place so you can afford to go further afield if you prefer the comfort of having a larger ex-pat community near you.
> Good Luck and I hope that helps
> Keith



Thanks Keith.
Looking for a place ideally not touristy. Would not want to be on holiday everyday 
We are coming up this weekend to have a look. 
Any good schools?


----------



## debbiie (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks, It looks like I'll have to move there.


----------



## keith277 (Jun 27, 2013)

There are good schools but they are local schools, so it depends on what you want and the ages of your children etc...but it's not a major hardship or long drive to the international schools..how long are you staying over for ?


----------

